
Natural Settings Help Brain Fatigue - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/10/27/natural-settings-help-brain-fatigue/
======
lutorm
Sweet, here's my motivation why I'll be working from the Sierra next summer. I
just need to get a satellite connection... ;-)

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Make sure you use Git or some other DCVS which allows offline commits ;p

------
jcromartie
I've found something even simpler to be true: _real_ things relieve the
fatigue I feel when working on the computer for a long time. It could be
coming home and washing my car, doing the dishes, or even just writing
something on paper during the day that makes a big difference in how I feel.

------
dmix
If I buy a plant and a Monet painting for my home office, does that count?

~~~
delackner
How about a flat panel tv showing first person perspective footage of walking
around beautiful green places? Central park comes to mind...

Any recommended dvds?

------
pmjordan
Sounds good. Too bad winter is almost here, it'll be way too cold to work
outside. Also, I think I need a new laptop...

